# Pastimes on the Sabbath?



## Presbyrino (Mar 28, 2006)

> From The Westminster Directory of Public Worship:
> 
> Of the Sanctification of the Lord's Day.
> The whole day is to be celebrated as holy to the Lord, both in publick and private, as being the Christian sabbath. To which end, it is requisite, *that there be a holy cessation or resting all that day from all unnecessary labours; and an abstaining, not only from all sports and pastimes, but also from all worldly words and thoughts*.
> ...



I have a question concerning pastimes on the sabath. Would it be a violation of the sabath to play catch with your son, or throw a football with your son, or play a game of soccer or any other sport, or go for walk or jog on the vacant time of the sabbath?

[Edited on 3-28-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## Civbert (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> I have a question concerning pastimes on the sabath. Would it be a violation of the sabath to play catch with your son, or throw a football with your son, or play a game of soccer or any other sport, or go for walk or jog on the vacant time of the sabbath?
> 
> [Edited on 3-28-2006 by Presbyrino]



Sure sounds like it to me. I suppose going for a walk is not out-of-the-question since that might help you mediate on spiritual matters. But playing a a soccer games would clearly contradict the WCF. And I've played a game of chess on Sundays, which really isn't any better. I think the WCF view of the Sabbath is an ideal I'd personally like to achieve - but it's probably the one I most often violate. And I'm not making any excuses for it. Just like telling a "white" lie is still a sin, so is playing video games on Sunday. We need to avoid both.


----------



## Mike (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> I have a question concerning pastimes on the sabath. Would it be a violation of the sabath to play catch with your son, or throw a football with your son, or play a game of soccer or any other sport, or go for walk or jog on the vacant time of the sabbath?



According to the Confession, the Catechism, and the Directory for Public Worship, yes.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> I go running for a long time every Sunday afternoon - listening to sermon tapes as I do (and pausing to pray). This is no labor, though exertion is involved. It exalts rather than distracts from worship.
> ...
> Who has the gall of charging me with sin for this Sunday practice?



It would be a sin for me to go running. I really don't enjoy running, so it would definitely be work! 

All the forced runs in Basic Training killed any joy I got out of it.  

However, I nice hike in the woods might be conducive to prayer and meditation.


----------



## bigheavyq (Mar 28, 2006)

what about blogging on puritanboard?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> The time is to be spent in "reading...and meditating" Isn't hearing a sermon or listening to an audiobook similar to reading? Isn't experiencing the beauties of nature while contemplating God on my Sunday afternoon walks a most intense method of glorifying God.



Good points, Trevor. I agree with the examples you gave, as well as the larger principle you seem to be presenting. To make a completely specific list of the exact things we will do on the Sabbath would be somewhat analogous to equating certain circumstances in worship with binding elements. Furthermore, even the confessional standards that have been pointed to in this thread do not define it in such a way, as there are many ways to teach and learn, many ways to meditate on God's Word, and many ways to perform acts of charity.

I would add, however, that we also need to remember that the standard for what we are to biblically do on the Lord's Day is in fact more narrow than simply what is glorifying to God - otherwise, it would literally be _no_ different whatsoever from any other day, since we are already commanded to do all to God's glory at all times (1 Cor. 10:31). I realize (and personally sympathize with) that it can be vague trying to determine what glorifies God in the particular way that we are commanded to glorify Him on the Sabbath, and that the line between that and the "ordinary" acts that still glorify Him is a very fine line - but it is a principled and absolutely necessary line nonetheless, as the existence of the Sabbath in light of 1 Corinthians 10:31 shows.

What are some people's thoughts on just what the essence of that line is? What factors should we consider in what makes an activity glorifying to God beyond the way that any and every action should in some sense? One common factor that seems to be in the various biblical and confessional mentionings of Sabbath activities is the _directness_ with which they focus on and point to God. One example regarding focusing on God to get some thought started might be the difference between teaching, discussing or meditating on God's glory in the general revelation of nature and the provision of creation on the Sabbath, versus illustrating and appreciating those aspects of His glory by going hiking or smoking a cigar on an ordinary day. A similar example regarding doing acts of charity might be the difference between helping someone get shelter or food for the day or night (a necessity, and the person you're helping is not breaking the Sabbath by receiving food or shelter, otherwise we would all be breaking the Sabbath every week), versus helping someone move their antique collection to another room (still an act of service, but one that would not be of necessity, and not a lawful thing on the part of the person you're helping, any more than it would be lawful for them to deal with any of their other hobbies).



> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> what about blogging on puritanboard?



I have thought of this issue before, and actually mentioned it as well. Following the train of thought I touched on above, I think a clear strand that runs through everything we are commanded and blessed to do on the Sabbath is a direct focus on and furtherance of God's glory and charity, and helping fellow believers to think through and apply doctrinal and practical issues from God's Word certainly fits into that category - as does giving someone on a board like this advice on a family issue or situation, since it is a direct act of charity. But I certainly lean toward not discussing things like sports or ramen noodles on the board when it is the Lord's Day.


----------

